# Side effects of IVF injections and post egg collection



## NT (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this site and IVF. Hoping others experiencing this can share with me and hopefully help through the process.
I am 44 and first time doing IVF. It has all been very positive and going very well to this point.
I have been on the injections for 12 days and experiencing side effects of headaches, exhaustion and constipation.
Egg collection is Thursday.

The constipation is extreme! Been having 3+ liters of water daily, plus Benefiber, plus prunes, plus fruit and have had to do 4 Fleet enema's to this point.
I am continuously bloated and uncomfortable.
Can anyone recommend anything else that works?

Also, I understand that post egg collection the constipation becomes worse!   
Anyone with any suggestions to help ??

Thank you very much for your help in advanced.

NT


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi NT, I am on my 2nd ivf cycle. Long protocol. I down reg with buserelin and stimm with menepur.

I was very constipated last cycle. I tried pretty much everything but nothing really worked. I am not too bad this time round.  I have read on this forum that dolculax can be used.  Not sure if that is a laxitive or just a stool softener to make it less painful when you do go....sorry for too much info. Sorry I cannot be of more help.

All your side effects are normal I have had them too. My egg collection is on Thursday too. Wishing you yhr besy of luck xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

NT I am sorry to hear you have these issues. I used to take duphalac which is a stool softener and used to take fybogel as well. They both worked but only until my body got used to them unfortunately but at leasr they gave me temporary relief. 

Good luck for egg collection.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi NT

Sorry to hear you are suffering so badly.  The reason many ladies find that constipation gets worse after EC is because progesterone support is usually introduced a day or 2 after.  Increased progesterone can cause constipation in lots of people.  Have your clinic prescribed the enemas and other meds?  You seem to be already doing such a lot to combat the constipation maybe you need to see what the clinic or your GP recommend.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## NT (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you Ames xxx, evan80 and Dory10

@ Amesxxx - How exciting for Thursday. Thank you and Best of luck to you as well. I got Phillips stool softener which has the same active ingredient as Dulcolax. so fingers crossed. Thank you for sharing.


@ evan80 - I also just heard about shelled Flaxseed / Linseed which can be sprinkled on anything to eat and that is supposed to help as well and its all natural. Will be picking up some tomorrow. Thank you for sharing. 

@ Dory10 - Thank you for the information. I shall be asking my clinic tomorrow when I go for my final scan. To date they have only told me to drink more water. In addition I shall get the shelled Flaxseed which is supposed to ease the situation. Hoping all together things get moving. Thank you for sharing. 

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to share ..... It is appreciated.
NT


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes I also used to take linseed. I used to eat it directly from a spoon and I also found that figs worked better than prunes. I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I find with constipation that once you're stuckmit takes ages to get fixed. 

Peppermint tea should help along with what you're doing.

When I cycled I had flax seed daily with breakfast and and one liquorice tea a day. Also all bran is good but just start out with a small portion a day.

Walking works as well especially up and down stairs plus stomach massages. 

I only had a mild case and less so after egg collection as I take three Cyclogest up the back passage per day so am quite regular.


----------



## NT (Apr 4, 2015)

evan80 - Thank you and all the very best tomorrow.

mrsww - I have not yet tried tea. Thank you for sharing that. Most appreciated. - I shall certainly try it post egg collection tomorrow. 

But hooray, as I got a bit of relief earlier today.

Thank you both for taking the time to share.


----------

